# Early Tiger.



## fatbike (May 25, 2020)

A neat simple Schwinn rider, the price was right and I couldn't pass it up. I haven't dated it yet because the bike is not in front of me. I like this old Schwinn green and the more comfy seat pan style. A slight bend in the fork, but that can be dwelt with easily. I like the Texas handlebar versus the original tourist ones. Can just see the tiger head on the guard. Simple bikes now days makes me happy.


----------



## fatbike (May 25, 2020)

fatbike said:


> A neat simple Schwinn rider, the price was right and I couldn't pass it up. I haven't dated it yet because the bike is not in front of me. I like this old Schwinn green and the more comfy seat pan style. A slight bend in the fork, but that can be dwelt with easily. I like the Texas handlebar versus the original tourist ones. Can just see the tiger head on the guard. Simple bikes now days makes me happy. I will toss a Wald front basket on and enjoy it for what it is.View attachment 1200988


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2020)

I like it!!


----------



## fatbike (May 25, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> I like it!!



This will rolling a case a beer in no time.


----------



## fatbike (May 25, 2020)

fatbike said:


> This will be rolling a case a beer in no time.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2020)

fatbike said:


> This will rolling a case a beer in no time.



Looks like it already is


----------



## fatbike (May 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like it already is



  Not quite, but thanks for typos right


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2020)

I can date it for you. Chain guard with the shorter mounting rear bracket with cable clip on top and the saddle date it to 1955. Let me know when the beer comes rolling in.


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I can date it for you. Chain guard with the shorter mounting rear bracket with cable clip on top and the saddle date it to 1955. Let me know when the beer comes rolling in.



Sweet! Thank you GT... I figured it was 55ish and not much later which is great because a friend just offered me and I can't resist is a Bendix 2 speed manual complete wheel set with lever, clips, and cable off a 55. I wasn't going to add much but I do like those hubs.


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I can date it for you. Chain guard with the shorter mounting rear bracket with cable clip on top and the saddle date it to 1955. Let me know when the beer comes rolling in.



I will let you know about the beer rolling and will not be Rolling Rock beer either.


----------



## schwinnlax (May 27, 2020)

Looks a lot like my '55 American (frame date 11/15/54).  I really like the Bendix manual two speed hub.  Not too bad to overhaul.  The American with a two speed hub came with a front wheel hand brake.  It's not shown in my picture, but I subsequently picked one up and installed on my bike.  Not sure if the two speed Tiger came with a front brake?


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

Close, the early American had the checker board decal and the Tiger not yet until the 60s. 


schwinnlax said:


> Looks a lot like my '55 American (frame date 11/15/54).  I really like the Bendix manual two speed hub.  Not too bad to overhaul.  The American with a two speed hub came with a front wheel hand brake.  It's not shown in my picture, but I subsequently picked one up and installed on my bike.  Not sure if the two speed Tiger came with a front brake?
> 
> View attachment 1201850


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

I'm not sure with the brake, but as we all know, the bike shop you could custom or take or add anything you want that is not necessarily in the bible catalogue. 


schwinnlax said:


> Looks a lot like my '55 American (frame date 11/15/54).  I really like the Bendix manual two speed hub.  Not too bad to overhaul.  The American with a two speed hub came with a front wheel hand brake.  It's not shown in my picture, but I subsequently picked one up and installed on my bike.  Not sure if the two speed Tiger came with a front brake?
> 
> View attachment 1201850


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2020)

Your fork is drilled so adding a front caliper would be a piece of cake. The American had the clamp on front rim brakes due to the all American made theme.


----------



## Rivnut (May 27, 2020)

FYI The Tiger could also be had with a 3 speed rear hub and rear hand brakes. Your rear fender bracket is designed for a rear brake as well.


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> FYI The Tiger could also be had with a 3 speed rear hub and rear hand brakes. Your rear fender bracket is designed for a rear brake as well.



Thank you. I realize that, not a big of the Sturmey 3 Spd, I might as well ride a Raleigh in that case, which there is nothing wrong with a 3 Spd Sturmey. I like the simplicity of not having all the bells and whistles on this bike, but I do like the manual 2 Spd Bendix and the way the hubs look, very cool. .Plus if I have all the options then it will look more like a Corvette model which there're a lot more of those.


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Thank you. I realize that, not a big of the Sturmey 3 Spd, I might as well ride a Raleigh in that case, which there is nothing wrong with a 3 Spd Sturmey. I like the simplicity of not having all the bells and whistles on this bike, but I do like the manual 2 Spd Bendix and the way the hubs look, very cool. .Plus if I have all the options then it will look more like a Corvette model which there're a lot more of those.



I agree about the simplicity thing, I’m not a multi geared guy. Just give me a nice coaster brake minus the clutter!


----------



## schwinnlax (May 28, 2020)

Agree on the clean lines of a single speed.  The two speed Bendix kickback is also a clean look.  Most Travelers are 3 speed ("If you are going to spend the money on a TOTL bike, why would you not get a three speed?" was probably the logic), but I found this two speed '61 Traveler.  I do like the clean look of no cables and cable brackets.


----------



## schwinnlax (May 28, 2020)

Interesting the '55 dealer catalog page on the web lists the Tiger as only a 3 speed.


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> Interesting the '55 dealer catalog page on the web lists the Tiger as only a 3 speed.
> 
> View attachment 1202008



Catalogs are not the bible, customer’s request options or sometimes bike shops just put bikes together with the parts they had; I do know Schwinn was s big company and had a certain standard, but things happen.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Catalogs are not the bible, customer’s request options or sometimes bike shops just put bikes together with the parts they had; I do know Schwinn was s big company and had a certain standard, but things happen.



Agreed and most especially; Dealers didn't just buy em off the shelf, they bought lot packages. Multiple bikes with different price levels to suite their sales expectations. Just cause equipment is not identical to catalogs  doesn't mean it's not part of a  factory direct dealer package, lot.. That brake was made from 1952 too 61. .






						pgbikes
					

Bendix Automatic Hub Information



					www.trfindley.com


----------



## spoker (May 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Your fork is drilled so adding a front caliper would be a piece of cake. The American had the clamp on front rim brakes due to the all American made theme.



yep 2 yrs manual bendix and front fork maount brakes,i think 55 and 56 for the american


----------



## spoker (May 28, 2020)

55 american and 55 tiger


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Agreed and most especially; Dealers didn't just buy em off the shelf, they bought lot packages. Multiple bikes with different price levels to suite their sales expectations. Just cause equipment is not identical to catalogs  doesn't mean it's not part of a  factory direct dealer package, lot.. That brake was made from 1952 too 61. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff, I had just recently download that information and had seen it before as well, its a good one.


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

One of my many past beer getter bikes. 64 24' American sting ray wanna be. s2 rear w/ powerblock rubber and s7 front.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Thanks Jeff, I had just recently download that information and had seen it before as well, its a good one.



Here you'll find 1954 price sheet, The balloon  Jaguar  had this brake " 2-speed rear hub,   caliper brake", which is good indication it was being sold in 53:  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1954.html . .

Look further in 55 the American had it too: "Multi Speed model, Front caliper brake".  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955.html

Moreover:  'Was it factory installed in other models too?' Duh.


----------



## spoker (May 28, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Here you'll find 1954 price sheet, The balloon  Jaguar  had this brake " 2-speed rear hub,   caliper brake", which is good indication it was being sold in 53:  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1954.html . .
> 
> Look further in 55 the American had it too: "Multi Speed model, Front caliper brake".  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955.html
> 
> Moreover:  'Was it factory installed in other models too?' Duh.



the catalog called it a caliper brake but it was acually the rim brake that was mounted on the fork legs,was std on 55 an56 americans,was an accessery i think beginning in 49 or 50,many different mounts and cable lenghts depending on the application,brake handle was the same as the drum brake


----------



## fatbike (May 30, 2020)

spoker said:


> the catalog called it a caliper brake but it was acually the rim brake that was mounted on the fork legs,was std on 55 an56 americans,was an accessery i think beginning in 49 or 50,many different mounts and cable lenghts depending on the application,brake handle was the same as the drum brake



I just dated this Tiger and it dates 1954 August #M72716


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2020)

Nice, one of the early ones.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 31, 2020)

Nothing personal @spoker but Aug 54 on the topic bike and fork with bridge hole top center, (bolt in the hole visible) for Caliper brake, ends the delusion. IE Sure enough. And now it's obvious that, the black and white catalog photos being passed around are likely to be the first models . They'd be; 1954 Back to school and Christmas  catalog illustrations  for 55's issue (wink)


----------



## Jeff54 (May 31, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Nice, one of the early ones.
> 
> View attachment 1203070
> 
> View attachment 1203071



This Reporter in June 54 would be Schwinn's promotional pitch to dealers, virtually boasting that, nearly a whole years ( in  whole new  middleweight class) worth of production in these middleweights are successful. I.E. Back to school and 54's Christmas sales are gonna be great:  "Get your orders for Tigers and Corvettes in now!"


----------



## spoker (May 31, 2020)

no offense taken,what i usaully post about are fork mounted rim brakes tha ith a 2 speed manual were std on 55 and 56 ameicans and were offeredas accesorie bikes primarilly for extra stopping on the heavyweights that only had a rear brake,ez sell for a boke shop owner offering an extra braking option to the customer in case the rear hub brake failed,that seems to be why the black btake pads are hyer duramiter than stock,although the pads are imprinted withthe schwinn name i think they were ade in england,why they came std on 55 and56 americans with the manual 2 speed i dont know i guess schwinn thought it would sell,the black pads where heavyer duty than the regular pads i would think would be because of the weight of the ballooners,i think 54 and some years later schwinn was tryin to keep up with english lightweights,but thats just my opinion,who really knows why they did what they did,tryin to get ahold of a guy that has a"55"corvette on craigs list,ad pic in with a bunch of other bikes but i can see it has the early long leg carrier,add is 6 days old,have inquierd 2 times with no response hope he isnt a spook


----------



## Jeff54 (May 31, 2020)

spoker said:


> no offense taken,what i usaully post about are fork mounted rim brakes tha ith a 2 speed manual were std on 55 and 56 ameicans and were offeredas accesorie bikes primarilly for extra stopping on the heavyweights that only had a rear brake,ez sell for a boke shop owner offering an extra braking option to the customer in case the rear hub brake failed,that seems to be why the black btake pads are hyer duramiter than stock,although the pads are imprinted withthe schwinn name i think they were ade in england,why they came std on 55 and56 americans with the manual 2 speed i dont know i guess schwinn thought it would sell,the black pads where heavyer duty than the regular pads i would think would be because of the weight of the ballooners,i think 54 and some years later schwinn was tryin to keep up with english lightweights,but thats just my opinion,who really knows why they did what they did,tryin to get ahold of a guy that has a"55"corvette on craigs list,ad pic in with a bunch of other bikes but i can see it has the early long leg carrier,add is 6 days old,have inquierd 2 times with no response hope he isnt a spook



Pretty sure yet, but, in another related topic, didn't Darcy post serial numbers dated in 1953 of middleweight? And B/C Schwinn has reused illustrations in annual catalogs, it is also possible the illustration of the American with optioned  fork side mounted   rim brake, (you posted) is actually a mid-late 53 issue.


----------



## spoker (May 31, 2020)

i have a 55 and 56 with the rim brake an 2 speed setup,havent really looked at the tigers much,interesting that the price is the same 4 a 3 speed tiger and the american,i would have thought a 3 speed tiger would be more,but i guess i dont now schwinn resoning?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 31, 2020)

spoker said:


> i have a 55 and 56 with the rim brake an 2 speed setup,havent really looked at the tigers much,interesting that the price is the same 4 a 3 speed tiger and the american,i would have thought a 3 speed tiger would be more,but i guess i dont now schwinn resoning?




LOL  I doubt that. However I do have a bit of understanding or practicalities of manufacturing, old time  production. And, ya know, in near all collectibles, especially bikes and toys, there's a lot of old time collectors who began researching TOC and popular things  by the 40's more in the 50's and so on, well before the internet opened up research capabilities. And so, at lot of stuff written or past down in groups or clubs thought as 'gospel' are being rediscovered these days. It's a little bit, 'thinking out of the box' in terms of research but not, B/C sites and info like this, just was not accessible plus interest was lower in the middleweight category. Heck now, some of us old timers from early 60's and such would have never thought that the next generation would ever GAS bought these and today 70's and up,  BMX bikes, but, there ya go.

I mean, not for sure but, it's possible that, those black and white illustrations were originally issued  for 1953's back to school and Xmas sales... And were re-purposed  for 54 and 55 catalogs.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> This Reporter in June 55 would be Schwinn's promotional pitch to dealers, virtually boasting that, nearly a whole years (or more than, in than in  whole new  middleweight class) worth of production in these middleweights are successful. I.E. Back to school and Christmas sales are gonna be great:  "Get your orders for Tigers and Corvettes in now!"




*You better look at the date on that Reporter again!  *


----------



## Jeff54 (May 31, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> *You better look at the date on that Reporter again!  *



right note taken and edited correctly. Regardless, the point is, the middleweights came in during 53 and the June 54 reporter is a sales  pitch to dealers (nothing new or wrong wit dat)  to order  and stock up, ahead of back to school and xmas sales. . And, maybe I should use extra large font and bold type, so dense peeps with a bad attitude,   that got no other life but to troll for trouble, get it too? Naw,, it aint the way I likes to roll. , LOL


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> right note taken and edited correctly. Regardless, the point is, the middleweights came in during 53 and the June 54 reporter is a pitch to dealers to order  and stock up, ahead of back to school and xmas sales. .





Wrong again! You're a whole year off!


----------



## spoker (May 31, 2020)

lets see of i can transfer these,serial no.r09650 looks loke april 18 -29,looks like it was red,cant tell ftom pics if it is a 55 long leg front rack,has 2 rear wheels"no hub date yet"1 front days the brown seat is in a box somwhere,he is an older guy,l told him to see if he can find it.ill prolly go look at it this week,are the og rear rack legs dupose 2 b 3 and 1/4 th long?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 31, 2020)

The three speed top gear is too steep for this old man, in the Illinois valley on a bluff with massive gulley's; up-hills and down-hills! I do love the Bendix automatics, tho!


----------



## fatbike (May 31, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Here you'll find 1954 price sheet, The balloon  Jaguar  had this brake " 2-speed rear hub,   caliper brake", which is good indication it was being sold in 53:  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1954.html . .
> 
> Look further in 55 the American had it too: "Multi Speed model, Front caliper brake".  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955.html
> 
> Moreover:  'Was it factory installed in other models too?' Duh.



Very cool and thank you!


----------



## fatbike (May 31, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> The three speed top gear is too steep for this old man, in the Illinois valley on a bluff with massive gulley's; up-hills and down-hills! I do love the Bendix automatics, tho!



On those three speed Sturmeys what is best is to change out the cog to a 22 tooth and it changes the game on them. It steps the gears into the right ratio for me and makes more sense.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 3, 2020)

Tiger is on the stand and cleaning up well; nice that nothing is frozen and rusted on. I pulled the fork off and going to take it to Geoff Green's shop today " AKA Green Phantom" to get it straighten it out.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 4, 2020)

Early style seat!   Faulhaber?


----------



## fatbike (Jun 4, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Early style seat!   Faulhaber?



Why yes it is a Faulhaber. I also made a discovery that the seat clamp has been brazed onto the seat post. Love these old school repair discoveries on vintage bicycles.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 4, 2020)

So what years in production was the Tiger model produce? 54-62 ?


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 4, 2020)

Rare original seat.. Top looks to be in decent shape.. They only show in the catalogs for 2 years.. 55 & 56 ..


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 4, 2020)

fatbike said:


> So what years in production was the Tiger model produce? 54-62 ?



Catalogs show 55-62.. They did start making them the prior year though..


----------



## fatbike (Jun 4, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Catalogs show 55-62.. They did start making them the prior year though..



I do not know.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 4, 2020)

Just like automobile manufacturers, production for a given bike for a given year is started during the last months of the preceding year. So the production of 1955 bikes was started back in 1954.  If you look through all of the Schwinn brochures, you'll see that Schwinn DID NOT manufacture a middleweight for the 1954 year; the first year for middleweight models was 1955.  Your bike is more than likely an early 1955 built in 1954.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Just like automobile manufacturers, production for a given bike for a given year is started during the last months of the preceding year. So the production of 1955 bikes was started back in 1954.  If you look through all of the Schwinn brochures, you'll see that Schwinn DID NOT manufacture a middleweight for the 1954 year; the first year for middleweight models was 1955.  Your bike is more than likely an early 1955 built in 1954.




See my post, # 29 page 2.  The Tiger and the Corvette were on a few dealers floors and they were being sold at least by June 1954. Like the first Mustangs, they're 54 1/2 models.  lol


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> See my post, # 29 page 2.  The Tiger and the Corvette were on a few dealers floors and they were being sold at least by June 1954. Like the first Mustangs, they're 54 1/2 models.  lol



I'll buy that (unless it was just corporate hype   ) but as of this posting of Fair Trade Prices, there were no middleweights listed as of the date of publication.

{Fatbike: Did you ever get the bike "in front.....' and take a look at the serial number?}


----------



## fatbike (Jun 6, 2020)

Finished Tiger. Rides well. Came together faster then I expected. Got to love the 2 spd manual hubs. Fork is straighten, found a front brake caliper so that will be installed next along with beer getter basket.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Finished Tiger. Rides well. Came together faster then I expected. Got to love the 2 spd manual hubs. Fork is straighten, found a front brake caliper so that will be installed next along with beer getter basket.
> 
> View attachment 1206475
> 
> ...




With gears now a good beer getter basket is off a Cycle Truck and then bolted on a 9 hole rear carrier. The front caliper will be needed when the basket is loaded so don't forget to install that.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 9, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Just like automobile manufacturers, production for a given bike for a given year is started during the last months of the preceding year. So the production of 1955 bikes was started back in 1954.  If you look through all of the Schwinn brochures, you'll see that Schwinn DID NOT manufacture a middleweight for the 1954 year; the first year for middleweight models was 1955.  Your bike is more than likely an early 1955 built in 1954.



Agree. Probably so.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 10, 2020)

fatbike said:


> So what years in production was the Tiger model produce? 54-62 ?



The Tiger was cataloged through '64.  Here's my '63.  It gained chrome fenders that year.  





I've since added a new Troxel beehive seat, a '60s rear rack, and Kenda whitewall tires.  It's now my "around town" cruiser.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 27, 2020)

Just for the record, here's one that was on Ebay. It needed work, but the serial dates to December 1953 and the hub is dated April 1954. The seat's later, and I'm not sure about that fork, but it looked mostly right. I thought about buying it just because it was so early, but the price seemed a little high. I was waiting to see if they would come down, but somebody else got tired of waiting before I did.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 27, 2020)

My early Tiger


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 28, 2020)

It would be hard to have a sales date of 1953 when the the rear hub was made the 4th month of 1954 and still had to be shipped to Schwinn for use from England.  People always try to make things older than they are.  By the time it got here and was used it has to be a 1954 or even later bike.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Dec 28, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> It would be hard to have a sales date of 1953 when the the rear hub was made the 4th month of 1954 and still had to be shipped to Schwinn for use from England.  People always try to make things older than they are.  By the time it got here and was used it has to be a 1954 or even later bike.  Roger



You're right, on the '50's Schwinns I've seen the hub is usually dated a couple months later than the frame. I just thought this one was interesting because it's the earliest serial number I've seen on a middleweight. I believe one of the Schwinn Reporters @GTs58 posted said that the Tiger was the first middleweight model, with the Corvette and American close behind. And the dates on this bike support a mid-1954 introduction.


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 28, 2020)

I believe Schwinn did the same as automobile makers in introducing the new models in the Fall.  My dad bought one of the first 1955 Chevrolet's in October of 1954 for example.  I  loved its pink and gray paint job but I was 5 years old then.  Schwinn as well as GM and others wanted to get some sales on new models for Xmas.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> I believe Schwinn did the same as automobile makers in introducing the new models in the Fall.  My dad bought one of the first 1955 Chevrolet's in October of 1954 for example.  I  loved its pink and gray paint job but I was 5 years old then.  Schwinn as well as GM and others wanted to get some sales on new models for Xmas.  Roger




For the most part Schwinn *did not* do what the automakers did. They may have introduced a totally new model early for Christmas sales like the 1950 Phantom, 54 Jaguar and the later 1957 middleweight Jaguar but the new year Schwinns started shipping out in mid January.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2020)

Oilit said:


> You're right, on the '50's Schwinns I've seen the hub is usually dated a couple months later than the frame. I just thought this one was interesting because it's the earliest serial number I've seen on a middleweight. I believe one of the Schwinn Reporters @GTs58 posted said that the Tiger was the first middleweight model, with the Corvette and American close behind. And the dates on this bike support a mid-1954 introduction.



Yeah, 53 middleweight frame, that's the earliest, like, ever. I been suspecting 53's Because preparations for 54's would begin by mid-53. Hard to say if everything on this bike is correct but, there's nearly every reason to suspect it wasn't assembled until 54, after Christmas and or Spring sales.

And on that; a very good indication there's likely 53 Christmas builds with  matched part years dated still yet to discover.  Personally, I do not view typical regular catalogs as freakin Schwinn bibles. Both Schwinn and dealers exercised all availed options plus, BFG's vary considerably.

I mean, sure it may be cooler to have a bike identical to the cat, but it doesn't mean that's what was originally on the floor.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 29, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, 53 middleweight frame, that's the earliest, like, ever. I been suspecting 53's Because preparations for 54's would begin by mid-53. Hard to say if everything on this bike is correct but, there's nearly every reason to suspect it wasn't assembled until 54, after Christmas and or Spring sales.
> 
> And on that; a very good indication there's likely 53 Christmas builds with  matched part years dated still yet to discover.  Personally, I do not view typical regular catalogs as freakin Schwinn bibles. Both Schwinn and dealers exercised all availed options plus, BFG's vary considerably.
> 
> I mean, sure it may be cooler to have a bike identical to the cat, but it doesn't mean that's what was originally on the floor.



"Specifications subject to change without notice." Schwinn was pretty good at sticking to the catalog specs, but they swapped out seats on the ballooner Jaguar, switched to "Made in Austria" hubs when Sturmey-Archer had to retire the SW, and I'm sure there are other examples. Just like the rest of us, some things are beyond your control, and you just have to adjust and go on. I wasn't at Schwinn when these bikes were built so all I can do is look at the catalogs, look at the bikes, make my best guess based on available evidence and go from there.
But introducing the middleweights had to be more involved than for a lot of Schwinn's models, just because there were so many new parts. New rims, new tires, modified frames, fenders, forks and calipers to fit the new rims, it would be interesting to know how long it took Schwinn to organize and bring it all together.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2021)

Just came across this interesting piece of literature. April 1954 American Bicyclist magazine.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Just came across this interesting piece of literature. April 1954 American Bicyclist magazine.
> 
> View attachment 1330929



"Deluxe companion of the new Schwinn Tiger" - So just when did the Tiger come out? @Jeff54 pointed out that the serial number of the Dec. '53 Tiger I posted was also used in 1957 (and 1952!), but looking at the hub, brake handles and chain guard, I still think it's 1953. Does anybody see anything I missed? And there's a lot of middleweights out there, who's got the earliest?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2021)

Oilit said:


> "Deluxe companion of the new Schwinn Tiger" - So just when did the Tiger come out? @Jeff54 pointed out that the serial number of the Dec. '53 Tiger I posted was also used in 1957 (and 1952!), but looking at the hub, brake handles and chain guard, I still think it's 1953. Does anybody see anything I missed? And there's a lot of middleweights out there, who's got the earliest?





That early Tiger you posted most certainly was equipped with a Dec 53 serial number and the frame was built in early 1954. I believe the Tiger and Corvette were available at the Dealers at almost the exact same time and how you interpret the printed information makes it sound like one or the other came out at separate times, but I see it as both were produced at the same time. Assembly lines were set up with parts for a specific model and the bikes were assembled in batches so it's possible the Tigers were assembled, and possibly shipped out, prior to the Corvettes. I see that the American was mentioned being available before November 54. I've been looking for a mid year 1954 model/price list that would reflect these models but haven't been able to dig one up yet.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That early Tiger you posted most certainly was equipped with a Dec 53 serial number and the frame was built in early 1954. I believe the Tiger and Corvette were available at the Dealers at almost the exact same time and how you interpret the printed information makes it sound like one or the other came out at separate times, but I see it as both were produced at the same time. Assembly lines were set up with parts for a specific model and the bikes were assembled in batches so it's possible the Tigers were assembled, and possibly shipped out, prior to the Corvettes. I see that the American was mentioned being available before November 54. I've been looking for a mid year 1954 model/price list that would reflect these models but haven't been able to dig one up yet.
> 
> View attachment 1331163



I don't remember exactly where I got the idea that the Tiger was first, so I may have misunderstood. Thanks for posting!


----------



## spoker (Jan 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> For the most part Schwinn *did not* do what the automakers did. They may have introduced a totally new model early for Christmas sales like the 1950 Phantom, 54 Jaguar and the later 1957 middleweight Jaguar but the new year Schwinns started shipping out in mid January.



a better time,anew bike for christmas or in the spring was always kool,who cared  when it was released,i nice highend bike doesnt determine value,condition does!


----------



## Oilit (Jan 2, 2021)

spoker said:


> a better time,anew bike for christmas or in the spring was always kool,who cared  when it was released,i nice highend bike doesnt determine value,condition does!



If I had got a new Schwinn of any kind, I would have been over the moon. Of course, that would have meant my dad had to give up cigarettes, which wasn't gonna happen.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 3, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That early Tiger you posted most certainly was equipped with a Dec 53 serial number and the frame was built in early 1954. I believe the Tiger and Corvette were available at the Dealers at almost the exact same time and how you interpret the printed information makes it sound like one or the other came out at separate times, but I see it as both were produced at the same time. Assembly lines were set up with parts for a specific model and the bikes were assembled in batches so it's possible the Tigers were assembled, and possibly shipped out, prior to the Corvettes. I see that the American was mentioned being available before November 54. I've been looking for a mid year 1954 model/price list that would reflect these models but haven't been able to dig one up yet.
> 
> View attachment 1331163






GTs58 said:


> Nice, one of the early ones.
> 
> View attachment 1203070
> 
> View attachment 1203071



@GTs58, I found your post that started me thinking the Tiger was the first middleweight. In the June 1954 Schwinn Reporter you posted in this thread (Post #29) on the left side of the front page the first paragraph states "Only a few short weeks ago Schwinn introduced the new 1.75 tire Light-Balloon models - first the Schwinn Tiger, then its deluxe companion the CORVETTE, both in 26 in. boys' sizes only." So the Tiger _was_ first, but not by much, probably no more than a few weeks. When introducing a new product, most companies will introduce the base model first, then they'll start expanding the line if it looks like it's going to be a success. It must not have taken Schwinn long to realize they had a winner.


----------

